# 93452 vs 93458 please clarify



## jhcpc09 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am stumped on these two codes.  I realy hope someone can clarify the difference between the two.  It appears that if physician performs a LHC including inj/interp of angios and LV than 93458 would be used and 93452 will be used only when the physician performs an LV with no angio of coronaries or is this backwards.  I am pulling my hair out regarding these two codes what they would be replacing.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 7, 2010)

No you have it correct. Stop pulling your hair out. 93452 will rarely be used, it is for LV gram assessment only.This code will not apply if the dr performs vascular injections.


----------

